# Contemporary pieces that use electric guitar



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I saw this video and I asked to myself: how many pieces out there use electric guitar? How many do you know?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

John Adams' _Naive and Sentimental Music _-- the middle movement features an electric guitar solo.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I'm more interested in Baroque pieces with electric guitar.

But seriously, I know a few:

Reich - Electric Counterpoint

Murail - Vampyr!, Contes cruels, Les nuages de Magellan

Grisey - Les espaces acoustiques

Romitelli - Trash TV Trance, Professor Bad Trip, Dead City Radio


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't forget the Frank Zappa catalogue


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I found this new piece!!


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Do Glenn Branca's symphonies count?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Most compositions played by Bang On A Can.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Stockhausen - Gruppen
Penderecki - Partita for harpsichord, electric guitar, bass guitar, harp, double-bass, and orchestra


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

you said contemporary, but Bach is actually pretty popular with electric guitar players and synth players.

Mel Bay's book of Bach for electric guitar
https://www.amazon.com/Mel-Bay-Bach-Electric-Guitar/dp/0786634170

there's lots of YouTube of electric guitar players playing Bach

not really my cup of tea, but there you go!


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd suggest that you check out some of Steven Mackey's music. He has composed several pieces that feature a full-on electric guitar.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The main album is on the bottom. The deluxe edition also includes Parallel Universe.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Lukas Foss: _Phorion_. Recommended, quite advanced but accessible. Bernstein recorded it.
Edison Denisov: The very dark _Cello Concerto _has some solo passages. Kitayenko/Georgian recording by far the better one.

Also, not really recommended:
Imants Kalnins:_ Symphony no.4, Rock Symphony_ (BIS recording omits electric guitars, some other include them, such as the 1997 recording).
Vasil Belezhov: _Concerto _for Electric Guitar & Orchestra.


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

joen_cph said:


> Lukas Foss: _Phorion_. Recommended, quite advanced but accessible. Bernstein recorded it.
> Edison Denisov: The very dark _Cello Concerto _has some solo passages. Kitayenko/Georgian recording by far the better one.
> 
> Also, not really recommended:
> ...


Good list matey!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Gradeaundera said:


> Good list matey!


Thanks, bro!

...........


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Reich - _Electric Guitar Phase_ (arranged from _Violin Phase_)

Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 2 and Symphony No. 1 (plus other works by the composer)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Terje Rypdal's concerto for two electric guitars and orchestra.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Lois V Vierk's 五 Guitars "Go Guitars" (1981) is quite a unique work, for 5 electric guitars tuned microtonally around "E."





Pierluigi Billone: Sgorgo Y (2012) - Yaron Deutsch


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Mark-Anthony Turnage has collaborated on numerous occasions with guitarist John Scofield - both _Blood on the Floor_ and _Scorched_ are large scale suites lasting over an hour each.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

3 of the 4 pieces on this contain electric guitar (the first one nothing but)










And this is electric guitar throughout:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Might not be exactly what you're looking for, this kind of falls between a couple different genres in my book.

Melvins - Magic Pig Detective


----------

